
Salmon Protocol - petethomas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmon_(protocol)
======
huhtenberg
At the risk of stating the obvious, it's not a salmon on their logo -
[http://www.salmon-
protocol.org/_/rsrc/1472778652703/config/c...](http://www.salmon-
protocol.org/_/rsrc/1472778652703/config/customLogo.gif?revision=1)

~~~
clort
Its not so far off a stylised version? I mean, kind of round head, two eyes,
two sets of side fins, a dorsal fin and tail.

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNj0l0rVEAAdj2q.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNj0l0rVEAAdj2q.png)

~~~
singingboyo
The logo looks very much like a koi fish to me, though I'm not sure I could
articulate why.

Though I think the color makes it salmon-y enough to pass muster.

------
jack1243star
This is also one of the protocols behind Mastodon, which talks to OStatus
instances.

~~~
daenney
Though OStatus is going away[0] (eventually) in favour of ActivityPub.

[0]: [https://hackernoon.com/mastodon-and-
the-w3c-f75f376f422](https://hackernoon.com/mastodon-and-the-w3c-f75f376f422)

~~~
rektide
ActivityPub is in. It is almost certainly the path forwards for Mastodon.

[https://hackernoon.com/mastodon-and-
the-w3c-f75f376f422](https://hackernoon.com/mastodon-and-the-w3c-f75f376f422)

------
lorddoig
Practically speaking, this doesn't seem tremendously useful an idea. Global
comment threads are most often a universally repulsive mix of incompatible
opinions (case in point: YouTube.) I'll never allow comments on my blog, for
instance, because I want to encourage discussions on fora where like-minded
(or at least matched intellect) individuals can have a constructive
discussion, as happens here on HN.

What would be useful, I think, would be a standard that openly links content
to where it is being discussed. I think this would lead to a great surge in
discoverability, in terms of both content and communities.

~~~
pc2g4d
"Echo chamber"? Maybe if we couldn't split into filter bubbles, we'd be forced
to figure out how to talk to people unlike us over the long run.

~~~
lorddoig
I wouldn't describe HN as an echo chamber. It has elements, of course, but the
quality of discourse here is really quite high and respectful. I actually read
HN; I don't read YouTube comments, and I wouldn't even if that's all there
was.

------
hultner
I love the name, the salmon jumps upstream.

~~~
mark212
And always returns to its origin, no matter how far away

------
hawski
One of the things that people have against e-mail is it's reliance on base64.
Then I see this protocol that just encodes content with base64. It baffles me.

Am I missing something?

~~~
foota
What do people have against base 64? Just the encoding inefficiency?

~~~
jandrese
That and you can't read the plain text without first running it through a
decoder I think.

------
dec0dedab0de
This sounds like a nightmare. Every time I see the comments on the internet at
large I feel homesick for HN.

~~~
teilo
So... The Salmon of Doubt?

------
cmiller1
Seems like this would be fantastic if we could get more news aggregator sites
onboard...

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm not convinced this would be a good thing. Some of the sites I post on, I
do so because of the community.

Imagine Hacker News and Reddit both implementing this, and Reddit commentary
leaking here.

~~~
aloisdg
You should be able to ignore them. For example, I use reddit comments on
youtube. I can filter them by subreddit or rollback to youtube if I want to.

------
twsted
RSS and something like this and we can do without social behemoths.

~~~
rektide
As per the article, Salmon was usually a <link rel="salmon" href="..."> inside
an RSS feed.

The real twist is that it was all created as a set of standard, open social
protocols to power a social behemoths new product- Google Buzz.

------
ericfrederich
I remember something like this around the 2000's or maybe early 90s. I think
it was a browser bar. Of course it was centralized, but the idea was there.

------
xellisx
Doesn't this kind of fall in line with with a previous discussion?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15244596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15244596)

